# HDMI connection not permitted?



## vtwep

Hi,

Switched to FiOS back in April/May, and bought the Tivo Premieres at the same time. About 3 months ago, got the Onkyo SR608 receiver. HDMI from Tivo Premiere running to receiver, HDMI out from receiver running to TV (Sony 60XS955).

Every once in a while, I would get a slight pause when switching to a channel and see the "HDMI connection not permitted screen", but it would last for about a second or so, then the channel would come on.

Once or twice since April/May, it stayed on. I would reboot the Tivo and unplug the TV for a bit. When I put everything back on - all was fine.

Yesterday afternoon, the "HDMI conneciton not permitted" message came back on. Now, I can't get it off. I haven't changed anything in the set up. A reboot of the Tivo and TV did not help.

Any ideas? I just found it odd that this suddenly stuck after months of the same setup.

Thanks.


----------



## audioscience

I haven't seen that. Is the message coming from the Tivo or the receiver?

Have you connected via component to see if everything works otherwise?


----------



## vtwep

Thanks for the reply. it's coming from the Tivo. I can see the menus, etc, but when I try to watch a recorded show or live tv, I get that message (it has the Tivo guy icon, so I know it's from the Tivo).

I now have the Tivo hooked via HDMI directly to the TV, and an optical audio to the receiver. I have the same problem. When I unplug the HDMI on the back of the Tivo, I can hear the audio through the receiver. As soon as I plug it back in, the message is still on the TV and the audio goes out.

Under the system settings, I found "HDCP not enabled" next to the HDMI status. That has to be the problem.

I have not tried component cables (don't have any long enough at this point).

So, I guess I need to see if I have a setting on my TV that I can change? Any other thoughts/fixes to try?

Thanks.


----------



## vtwep

Update: unplugged the HDMI cable from my Blu Ray player (goes to reciever HDMI in; reciever HDMI out to TV) and plugged it into the Tivo. Tivo is now working.

Is it possible the HDMI cable that I'm using for the Tivo has gone bad?


----------



## vtwep

another update:

switched HDMI inputs on the TV. Tivo direct to video 8 now, and receiver HDMI into video 7 now.

Tivo works fine. When trying to watch something through the receiver onto TV video 7 (former Tivo) input, I can't get a picture. It keeps flashing in and out and never "catches".

So, from where I'm sitting, it seems as if maybe my HDMI input (TV video 7) has gone bad?

Is that possible?


----------



## TerpBE

I had a similar problem when I hooked up my Premiere. I have an HDMI switch to change between my Tivo, Xbox, etc. I switched the cables to my Tivo and Xbox, and it fixed things.

My guess is that occasionally you'll run into an HDMI cable that is good enough for passing the picture, but the signal might have just enough noise that the HDCP information isn't passed cleanly enough for the Tivo to be happy with it.

In my case (and it sounds like in yours too), changing the cable fixed things. So as long as it keeps working, I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## vtwep

Thanks. I guess I'll just go with everything through the receiver and into the TV's one HDMI input that still works. The TV only has two HDMI inputs, so if this one goes bad, I suppose I'll need a TV. Time to start saving.


----------



## GreenMonkey

When troubleshooting HDMI problems, always start up the display first. Then power up components.

So you'd want to power up the TV, then the receiver. That might help prevent the problem.

HDMI Copy protection making our lives more annoying!


----------



## patnmike427

Incredibly simple solution:

IF you always use an A/V receiver for your audio, yank the HDMI cable out, and use high-quality component cables between the TiVo and the TV.

Component video cables will easily carry full, glorious 1080p high definition video, with NONE of the HDCP "handshake" issues that drive us crazy!

Don't believe for a moment the marketing hype surrounding HDMI: It's nothing more than a convenient way to carry digital video/audio between components on a single cable, period.


----------



## kettledrum

vtwep said:


> another update:
> 
> So, from where I'm sitting, it seems as if maybe my HDMI input (TV video 7) has gone bad?
> 
> Is that possible?


A friend of mine had an HDMI input on his plasma TV go out, so I suppose it's possible.


----------



## aaronwt

patnmike427 said:


> Incredibly simple solution:
> 
> IF you always use an A/V receiver for your audio, yank the HDMI cable out, and use high-quality component cables between the TiVo and the TV.
> 
> Component video cables will easily carry full, glorious 1080p high definition video, with NONE of the HDCP "handshake" issues that drive us crazy!
> 
> Don't believe for a moment the marketing hype surrounding HDMI: It's nothing more than a convenient way to carry digital video/audio between components on a single cable, period.


then you have to rely on the digital to analog converter in the TiVo to convert the digital signal to analog. And then then TV needs to convert it from analog to digital. The resulting picture can be a direct result from how good or bad those converters are.

Personally I will be glad when all analog connections are dropped from devices.


----------



## Mike_Wolf

What I generally do is bypass the hdmi switch/reciever all together and use the tv's built in inputs as the switch. Its possible that either the reciever or cable wasn't passing the hdcp handshake signal cleanly enough between the tv and tivo.


----------



## windsurfdog

Component video IS digital, not analog as suggested by aaronwt...no conversions will be done. I dropped hdmi between my Tivo and my Denon receiver and ran both a component video cable and a digital optical cable to the Denon. HDMI connects the Denon with the display. Video/audio quality is EXACTLY the same as HDMI w/o the HDCP handshake problems.


----------



## JimboG

windsurfdog said:


> Component video IS digital, not analog as suggested by aaronwt...no conversions will be done.


Component video is analog. It can be high definition and it can look very good. Nonetheless, you have a digital to analog conversion when you output HD content over component cables. You then have another analog to digital step when you view HD from a component cable source on a fixed pixel display (such as plasma, LCD, or DLP).


----------



## morac

Yeah component is analog. I'm also fairly certain HDMI is required for 1080p (at least for 1080p/60 which isn't supported by TiVo). 1080i works fine via component though.


----------



## ColdnFrosty

I have seen seen that message numerous times. The switching of channels is also very slow on the Premiere - 3 to 4 seconds compared to instantanious with the Series 3. I don't know if there is a relationship there.



vtwep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Switched to FiOS back in April/May, and bought the Tivo Premieres at the same time. About 3 months ago, got the Onkyo SR608 receiver. HDMI from Tivo Premiere running to receiver, HDMI out from receiver running to TV (Sony 60XS955).
> 
> Every once in a while, I would get a slight pause when switching to a channel and see the "HDMI connection not permitted screen", but it would last for about a second or so, then the channel would come on.
> 
> Once or twice since April/May, it stayed on. I would reboot the Tivo and unplug the TV for a bit. When I put everything back on - all was fine.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, the "HDMI conneciton not permitted" message came back on. Now, I can't get it off. I haven't changed anything in the set up. A reboot of the Tivo and TV did not help.
> 
> Any ideas? I just found it odd that this suddenly stuck after months of the same setup.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Snakeyeskm

I have had similar problems on some of my setups. Practically always, it was resolved by changing the HDMI cable. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## MikeAndrews

When it happened to me I fixed it by _rebooting the TV._ I guess the HDCP module in the TV was confused.

Whatta world we have come to live in. Remember that you have paid for this feature.


----------



## jcthorne

JimboG said:


> Component video is analog. It can be high definition and it can look very good. Nonetheless, you have a digital to analog conversion when you output HD content over component cables. You then have another analog to digital step when you view HD from a component cable source on a fixed pixel display (such as plasma, LCD, or DLP).


Yeah and unless the program source and your fixed pixel display are EXACTLY the same format and pixel count, there are plenty of other conversions going on as well between the source and your display. Are YOU prepared to say that any of them are BETTER than the d/a converter in the Tivo?

Besides, many displays that have component, ATSC and NTSC tuners as well as VGA and other connections for various display resolutions do at least some of thier processing in the analog domain. Almost all are analog at the last stage for ampltide or brightness of the individual pixel.

You are picking nits.

The OP has a problem with the DRM disabled HDMI connection and a working solution was suggested that results in a perfect picture and no handshaking issues. When the studios brainwash all the masses to give up on all analog connections, you will only watch what they want you to see when they want you to see it and for the price they determine at the time you decide to view.


----------



## JimboG

JimboG said:


> Component video is analog. *It can be high definition* and *it can look very good*. Nonetheless, you have a digital to analog conversion when you output HD content over component cables. You then have another analog to digital step when you view HD from a component cable source on a fixed pixel display (such as plasma, LCD, or DLP).


jcthorne,

I'm pretty sure I suggested that component video cables could provide acceptable results. I merely corrected windsurfdog's erroneous statement that component video was digital.


----------



## jcthorne

Sorry, my response should have been directed at aaronwt. Hit the wrong 'quote' button. I appologize.


----------



## patnmike427

GreenMonkey said:


> HDMI Copy protection making our lives more annoying!





netringer said:


> I guess the HDCP module in the TV was confused.
> Whatta world we have come to live in. Remember that you have paid for this feature.





jcthorne said:


> The OP has a problem with the DRM disabled HDMI connection and a working solution was suggested that results in a perfect picture and no handshaking issues. *When the studios brainwash all the masses to give up on all analog connections, you will only watch what they want you to see when they want you to see it and for the price they determine at the time you decide to view.*


Don't want to stray too far off-topic here, but-

1---You three fellas above have it pegged...and diagnosing a HDMI/HDCP issue is a serious pain in the hindquarters. You have THREE possibilities: Content source (TiVo, DVR, cable/sat box), the HDMI cable, and the display...and the manufacturers of each will point their finger at the "other guy" for handshake issues...while YOU jerk around with the simple act of powering on your components in the *"correct order"*? Give me a break!

[email protected]: Well said re: Brainwashing! Do not for a moment dismiss the incredible power that Hollywood has over the entire consumer electronics industry...want an example? Consider DVD recorders; did you ever wonder WHY they only have recording inputs no higher than S-Video...yet, you can walk into a store today and purchase a hand-held DVD camcorder that records in full 1080i. The technology obviously exists, but since those money-grubbing sleazeballs in Southern California consider everyone pirates and "guilty even if proven innocent", they rule your choices for entertainment.

Think about this: Ever wonder why Blu-ray beat out HD-DVD? Picture quality was not the reason...but, who created Blu-ray? Oh, that's right, Sony...the same outfit who created that bastardized DRM for computer programs, AND installed a rootkit on your computer...AND, have a look-see on their website at how many TV shows and movies they own/control...Toshiba never had a chance.

Lastly, the human body's "video/audio systems" operate in analog mode, not digital...and the sound coming out of your speakers? Analog...


----------



## morac

patnmike427 said:


> Consider DVD recorders; did you ever wonder WHY they only have recording inputs no higher than S-Video...yet, you can walk into a store today and purchase a hand-held DVD camcorder that records in full 1080i.


DVDs are standard def so inputs with a higher resolution that S-video would just add to the cost with no benefit. If you want a higher resolution input get a Blu-ray burner.



patnmike427 said:


> Think about this: Ever wonder why Blu-ray beat out HD-DVD?


Three reasons actually:
1. Blu-ray has a higher capacity (both theoretical and real) the HD-DVD. This makes it better for data as well as video. 
2. Blu-ray has an extra layer of copy protection which caused more movie studios to prefer it. 
3. But probably the most important reason is that the PLAYSTATION 3 has a built-in Blu-ray player. That meant more customers with Blu-ray players than HD-DVD players. Studios backed the format more people had. The same thing happened with DVD and the PS2.

The fact that Sony backed Blu-ray meant nothing since Sony is just one studio out if many.


----------



## windsurfdog

JimboG said:


> Component video is analog. It can be high definition and it can look very good. Nonetheless, you have a digital to analog conversion when you output HD content over component cables. You then have another analog to digital step when you view HD from a component cable source on a fixed pixel display (such as plasma, LCD, or DLP).


I should have said "digital component video" as referenced here. I would be surprised if this is not the implementation used in the Premiere. Otherwise, if it is analog, there is zero difference in video quality in my system (TP + Denon 3308ci + Samsung 46" A750) plus I have no hdcp worries...color me happy with the Tivo component connection.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

Ditto with VHS vs. betamax - doesn't matter which is best, it only matters which is left standing at the end of the day. (Anyone remember laserdisks?) 

Our new house came with an wall & ceiling mounted Bose Lifestyle speaker/stereo system. If you want to have _fun_ with HDMI, try feeding signals through a Bose Lifestyle 20 (I think that's the model of the POS). Single HDMI input. Multi HDMI devices. Plus silly me, thinking that a HDMI connector input should feed both video and audio. Not if you're Bose. Purchase the "expansion" input HDMI module for $250 that comes with multi-HDMI inputs thinking I'd have real HDMI. Wrong. More hybrid DVI/HDMI. So I'm now faced with the need to replace an expensive POS built-in or live with analog audio plus HDMI (really just DVI) video. Result is having to suffer from "dubbed" audio effect. IE - mouth moves, sounds comes later. Bose delay settings adjust the delay the wrong way - more out of sync.  Mix that all with a hateful FIOS DVR that sometimes gives you an all green screen vs. feeding video. Your level of expectations from the Premiere diminishes to the point that green circles or slow response is nothing at all. A day in the park, so to speak. FIOS DVR is now upstairs on the other TV and my beautiful 7.1 Integra receiver is in it's box until we built a home theater room in the basement. Bose would get the POS up where the sun don't shine if I didn't have to rewire the house to install a REAL home theater system. Living with it for now. I did hardwire our Premiere to my home network and am glad I didn't spring for the WiFI module.


----------



## andrewl570

I switched around my HDMI cables a few times and nothing worked. I unplugged my blu ray player from my receiver and magically tivo came back on. Tivo is not even connected to my receiver. Is there some kind of digital rights management issue when having all that hooked up through a receiveR?


----------



## jcthorne

Yes, "there is some kind of digital rights management issue when having all that hooked up through a receiver"

Forgo the HDMI connections and use component and all this will switch and work the way you expect it to. Without big brother's permisssion or mistakenly disallowing it.


----------



## Shanezam203

Rather than starting a new thread, I am posting in here for help. :up:

*Something wrong with my 4x2 HDMI splitter
*
I have my Tivo HD split and going to multiple TV's via HDMI and Component and splitters... Multi Room Setup

I use an HDMI switch allowing me to output onto 2 TV's, and then a Component 4 way outputting to other TV's via component cable...

This setup has been working fine for months, but recently I am getting the error message on my TV "HDMI connection not permitted. Press SELECT for more Information."

I can push the Tivo button and navigate around my Tivo menu fine, but I can not play media or watch Life TV. I reset the 4x2 switch and then all TV's work fine, no issues but the error message comes back in a few days.

Any idea what the problem can be?

Thanks, 
Shane


----------



## Worf

Did you change any of the HDMI connected TVs? Or did you start turning them off?

Is the power supply on your splitter going bad? The splitter needs power to maintain HDCP connections...


----------



## Shanezam203

Worf said:


> Did you change any of the HDMI connected TVs? Or did you start turning them off?
> 
> Is the power supply on your splitter going bad? The splitter needs power to maintain HDCP connections...


Nothing has changed with the TiVo box or the hdmi cables/ inputs. 
I talked to monoprice and they said it can be the 4x2 splitter because when I power cycle just that it resolves everything.

Strange the hdmi splitter can cause the error on the component tv too.


----------



## BetaMark

patnmike427 said:


> Incredibly simple solution:
> 
> IF you always use an A/V receiver for your audio, yank the HDMI cable out, and use high-quality component cables between the TiVo and the TV.
> 
> Component video cables will easily carry full, glorious 1080p high definition video, with NONE of the HDCP "handshake" issues that drive us crazy!
> 
> Don't believe for a moment the marketing hype surrounding HDMI: It's nothing more than a convenient way to carry digital video/audio between components on a single cable, period.


Ah, no. Sorry, but I've found that there ARE tangible benefits to HDMI.

For starters, when I got to the point of having ditched component and went 100% HDMI, my home theater system finally became 'smart' about automatically switching to whatever the appropriate aspect ratio was for a given content source... something that had been a HUGE pet peeve of mine until then. Also if I'm not mistaken, HDTV's will only support 1080p/24 via HDMI.


----------



## morac

BetaMark said:


> Ah, no. Sorry, but I've found that there ARE tangible benefits to HDMI.
> 
> For starters, when I got to the point of having ditched component and went 100% HDMI, my home theater system finally became 'smart' about automatically switching to whatever the appropriate aspect ratio was for a given content source... something that had been a HUGE pet peeve of mine until then. Also if I'm not mistaken, HDTV's will only support 1080p/24 via HDMI.


Not only that, but but is illegal for manufacturers to sell devices that output AACS encrypted HD content over component. Come 2014 outputting SD content over component also won't be allowed. That means blu-ray players won't even have a component out come 2014 (most sold now don't either)..

Basically analog video will be dead in a few years.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

HDMI not permited nage screed pops up at least once a day


----------



## jcthorne

BetaMark said:


> Ah, no. Sorry, but I've found that there ARE tangible benefits to HDMI.
> 
> For starters, when I got to the point of having ditched component and went 100% HDMI, my home theater system finally became 'smart' about automatically switching to whatever the appropriate aspect ratio was for a given content source... something that had been a HUGE pet peeve of mine until then. Also if I'm not mistaken, HDTV's will only support 1080p/24 via HDMI.


Neither of those are functions of HDMI only. The aspect ratio troubles are a function of your display. My Epson has no trouble displaying 480i through 1080p via component video and with correct aspect ratios for each. Also component has no trouble with 1080p60 signals. May go higher but I have no way to test.


----------



## jcthorne

morac said:


> Not only that, but but is illegal for manufacturers to sell devices that output AACS encrypted HD content over component. Come 2014 outputting SD content over component also won't be allowed. That means blu-ray players won't even have a component out come 2014 (most sold now don't either)..
> 
> Basically analog video will be dead in a few years.


Perhaps it is BluRay that will be dead in a few years.

All major cable, sat and tivo boxes output HD on component video as do most streaming devices. Its just Sony and BluRay that want to control what you watch via DRM and HDMI. I will have none of it.


----------



## Myphsto

vtwep said:


> Hi,
> About 3 months ago, got the Onkyo SR608 receiver. HDMI from Tivo Premiere running to receiver, HDMI out from receiver running to TV (Sony 60XS955).
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, the "HDMI conneciton not permitted" message came back on. Now, I can't get it off. I haven't changed anything in the set up. A reboot of the Tivo and TV did not help.


I have had this issue, and after much troubleshooting tracked down the problem to the Onkyo SR608 HDMI switcher. There may be a firmware for your 608 which helps the problem, but for me the problem just got worse until I replaced the receiver.

I found many similar problems reported in the owners thread on the avforums
http://www.avforums.com/forums/onkyo-products/1243936-onkyo-tx-sr608-owners-thread.html

Look for "HDMI handshake" issue and you will find plenty of others with this problem.

http://www.avforums.com/forums/lcd-led-lcd-tvs/1248216-samsung-ue55-hdmi-issue.html


----------



## Shanezam203

Myphsto said:


> I have had this issue, and after much troubleshooting tracked down the problem to the Onkyo SR608 HDMI switcher. There may be a firmware for your 608 which helps the problem, but for me the problem just got worse until I replaced the receiver.
> 
> I found many similar problems reported in the owners thread on the avforums
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/onkyo-products/1243936-onkyo-tx-sr608-owners-thread.html
> 
> Look for "HDMI handshake" issue and you will find plenty of others with this problem.
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/lcd-led-lcd-tvs/1248216-samsung-ue55-hdmi-issue.html


Thank you, I was talking to Monoprice about my 4x2 switcher, I think that is my issue also.


----------



## Myphsto

Shanezam203 said:


> Thank you, I was talking to Monoprice about my 4x2 switcher, I think that is my issue also.


On the subject of Monoprice, another thing I did was to upgrade all of my HDMI cables to the same spec (1.4 in my case) as my TV. I never gathered hard evidence this helped, but I ended up doing it through the process of troubleshooting the issue and it seemed to let my 608 limp along a while longer before it finally decided switching HDMI was too difficult


----------



## Shanezam203

Myphsto said:


> On the subject of Monoprice, another thing I did was to upgrade all of my HDMI cables to the same spec (1.4 in my case) as my TV. I never gathered hard evidence this helped, but I ended up doing it through the process of troubleshooting the issue and it seemed to let my 608 limp along a while longer before it finally decided switching HDMI was too difficult


I got all my HDMI cables from Monoprice, so I hope they are similar spec but I am not sure. What is Interesting is this issue I am having with HDMI effects my TV that is using the same Tivo box but component.

How is that?


----------



## Dr_Diablo

jcthorne said:


> Perhaps it is BluRay that will be dead in a few years.
> 
> All major cable, sat and tivo boxes output HD on component video as do most streaming devices. Its just Sony and BluRay that want to control what you watch via DRM and HDMI. I will have none of it.


A techie that installed computer networks states that HDMI is not as viable as the component cables... Signal lose which bleeds through the cables when in contact with any other cables near it...

I went back to usin the component cables an don't miss that nag screen, "HDMI not permitted on this channel"


----------



## BetaMark

jcthorne said:


> Perhaps it is BluRay that will be dead in a few years.
> 
> All major cable, sat and tivo boxes output HD on component video as do most streaming devices. Its just Sony and BluRay that want to control what you watch via DRM and HDMI. I will have none of it.


I find that there is a notable difference in video quality between a well-made Blu-Ray disk and content delivery methods with a lesser bit-rate. It's most noticeable as artifacts in scenes with subtle color gradations (sunsets, for instance).

To my eye, it takes Blu-Ray to put the 'theater' in home theater, and it will continue to be so until Internet connectivity with a nominal 40Mbps speed becomes commonplace.


----------



## BetaMark

Dr_Diablo said:


> A techie that installed computer networks states that HDMI is not as viable as the component cables... Signal lose which bleeds through the cables when in contact with any other cables near it...
> 
> I went back to usin the component cables an don't miss that nag screen, "HDMI not permitted on this channel"


The only time I've had HDCP troubles was when trying to use the crappy DVR provided by TW, and it was in fact the TiVo S3 that first allowed me to go entirely HDMI with no problems whatsoever. And my Premiere XL is proving to be just as stable in this regard.:up:


----------



## Dr_Diablo

BetaMark said:


> The only time I've had HDCP troubles was when trying to use the crappy DVR provided by TW, and it was in fact the TiVo S3 that first allowed me to go entirely HDMI with no problems whatsoever. And my Premiere XL is proving to be just as stable in this regard.:up:


I also made the mistake of using the DVR from BrightHouse.... Huge disappointment that I corrected a month later


----------



## THE_NASTY_ONE

Noticed That On My Premiere Also.


----------



## Shanezam203

If I get the error message again, should I try a new HDMI splitter? Right now I am using a 4x2 HDMI unit from Monoprice.

4X2 True Matrix HDMI 1.3a Powered Switch w/ Remote (Rev. 3.0)


----------



## morac

Shanezam203 said:


> If I get the error message again, should I try a new HDMI splitter? Right now I am using a 4x2 HDMI unit from Monoprice.


I'd be surprised if any HDMI splitter would work since an HDMI splitter is attempting to do exactly what HDCP is designed to prevent which is output the same input source to more than one output sync.


----------



## Shanezam203

I have been using that 4x2 for over a year now and it was working fine. Along with the 2 HDMI inputs, I also have 3 TV's viewing the same Tivo box with a component splitter.

1 Tivo, 5 TV's



Shanezam203 said:


> Rather than using the multi-room viewing, I have my Tivo HD wired to 5 TV's and use an RF extender.
> I have the Tivo in my closet in my bedroom wired to an HDMI splitter, then cables run in the attic to each room.
> (living room, basement, office & bathroom)
> 
> It works well because I live alone, but the TV's also have regular cable input if anyone wants to watch something other than what my Tivo is displaying.
> I enjoy playing music with Pandora in multiple rooms, pausing the Tivo on 1 remote pauses it on all TV's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane


----------



## Saddleview

I have a Sharp AQUOS LC-45GD4U that is about 5 or 6 years old. I have been told that it was build before HDCP was implemented. My TIVO Series 3 has been working with my Sharp TV for about 2 years. Since the Tivo version 11.0k-01-2-652 has been loaded, I now get the "HDMI connection not permitted. Did TIVO start requiring the HDCP connection when it ignored it before?


----------



## unitron

Saddleview said:


> I have a Sharp AQUOS LC-45GD4U that is about 5 or 6 years old. I have been told that it was build before HDCP was implemented. My TIVO Series 3 has been working with my Sharp TV for about 2 years. Since the Tivo version 11.0k-01-2-652 has been loaded, I now get the "HDMI connection not permitted. Did TIVO start requiring the HDCP connection when it ignored it before?


Is the TiVo connected to the Sharp via an HDMI cable?

Have you checked to see if there are any firmware updates for the Sharp?


----------



## jcthorne

If the TV has HDMI, it has HDCP although there have been several revisions and older sets may have out of date protocols. Bypass the DRM and use component cables.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

I had a HDMI problem with my Samsung some time back and I had to pull the power plug for the TV to clear it. Don't forget that the TV doesn't really shutoff when you "turn it off". Power cycling at the wall clears the TV electronics just like pulling the plug on the Tivo.


----------



## Shanezam203

Good advise burns, mine are working fine lately. 6 tvs on 1 TiVo premiere.


----------

